# Can rabbits eat oranges (clementimes specificallY?)



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm sitting her on the computer with my house rabbit (a mini something-or-other) BEGGING for whatever I have. LOL!! I'm eating a clementine and was wondering if he can have a half a section. He loves food and is more than happy to oblige but I'm not sure if citrus is OK for them. 

Thanks!!


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I read another discussion about eating citrus on another forum, it seems like someone said that rabbits can't digest it. I'll go look up the post though and get back to you. 

In my own opinion though, a wild rabbit wouldn't normally eat an orange so I don't think I'd feed it to one.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking - they're not going to get them in the wild so.....

But I know our wild bunnies LOVE my strawberries, tomatoes, raspberries, lettuce, etc. so I'm more than happy to share all of that with Gohan (of course, in limited quantities) but I also read that a small piece of banana is OK and that's certainly not natural (I don't THINK it is). It's just that he's too funny begging. Honestly, this bunny is weird - he's like a dog. He will be loose in our den, jump up in our laps for a snuggle, when he goes to run out of the room and we call his name in a scolding way, he'll turn around and come back in. I love this little boy!


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to tell you I feed mine anything and they are more than happy to eat it. They also love banana peels ( I won't share the banana..lol). The oddest thing I have seen mine eat has been pork chop bones. Well, they didn't eat the whole bone but they sure cleaned them up. I'm thinking about stopping in the cafeteria at work and start bringing a little slop home. I'm willing to bet my rabbits will eat it. At first all my rabbits were sketichy about scraps but now they skip the pellet bowl and go for the scrap bowl first.......... Oh I almost forgot, Yes! Mine eat oranges. They wouldn't eat the peeling so I had to cut them in halfs. Same as my gunnie pigs, had to peel it for them also.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Some of my rabbits will nibble on oranges (including the peel) but they don't seem very enthusiastic about them.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Oranges are mentioned several times in this forum as a way to help prevent wool block-- Nothing wrong with giving your bun a partial section-- in florida-- rabbits do hang out in the orange groves-- and fruit does fall!!!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Okey dokey! We're fresh out of clementines at the moment but I'll remedy that tomorrow afternoon. I'll let bun-bun try some tomorrow and see what he thinks! He seemed to LOVE my daughter's Dorito! (of course, he got one little corner of it - VERY tiny - and I scolded her after she gave it to him - but he wants more now! LOL) 

So, others call their bunnies "bun"? We've come to call him "Bon-Bon". LOL!! He's such a fun little guy and SO friendly. He sat in my lap while I folded laundry this morning - and it was HE who wanted to be there! He hopped in my lap and settled down. Seriously - part bunny, part golden retreiver.


----------

